# Hoyt Vector 32



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

what do ya guys know about them???...think im guna get one.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I love mine


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

awesome bow, you can't find one better unless you look at the carbon element.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

thx guys,,,I had to order it from Vans in Whitmore Lake.....


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a Vector 35, its a great bow! I am very happy with it. You sound sore about where you got it from. I personally have not done business with Vans but have heard many good things about them. B 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

